# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κλουβί παπαγάλου

## Ηρακλής

Σήμερα έτσι όπως έψαχνα στην αποθήκη μου να βρω μερικά εργαλεία για μια κλούβα πτήσεις που σκευτομαι να φτιάξω στο μελών ,βρήκα και το παλιό κλουβί τον κοκατιλ μου,και σκευτικα να το χαρίσω σε κάποιο που το έχει ανάγκη μιας και στις μέρες μας είναι λίγο δύσκολο με την οικονομική κρίση που επικρατή στην Ελλάδα να αγοράσουμε,δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο άλλα ούτε για να μην μπορεί να ζήση ένας παπαγάλος.Να σημειώσω ότι θα δοθεί σε *παιδιά* που είναι καινούργια στο χόμπι και δεν φτάνει το χαρτζιλικι τους για ένα τετιο κλουβί 

Διαστάσεις :75χ46χ46 Κενό κάγκελων 1,95 εκατοστά

----------


## giotakismille

ενδιαφερομαι και σου εστειλα πμ

----------


## tarirs

Ηρακλη θα ηταν ενα ωραιο δωρακι για τον ροκυ,για να τον εχω στο μαγαζι...θα με ενδιεφερε αφανταστα....αν θες και μπορεις...

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Προσέξατε το "θα δοθεί σε *παιδιά* "   :Happy0196:

----------


## Ηρακλής

> ενδιαφέρομαι και εγω


Παναγιώτη αν στο χάριζα τι είδος παπαγάλου θα έβαζες μέσα? Σε ρωταω γιατί ξέρω ότι έχεις τον Δια και αν προορίζετε για αυτόν δεν είναι καταλιλο το κλουβί λόγο τον μεγάλων αποστάσεων που έχουν τα κάγκελα :'(

----------


## thomas5

ενδιαφερομαι σε ποια περιοχη εισαι;

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μαλών την λύση την βρήκα!!!Περιμένω όμως να μπει ο Παναγιώτης να βεβαιωθώ ότι θέλει κλουβί για τον Δια,μαλών θα του χαρίσω ένα άλλα κλουβί που εχω και κάνει για ματσι μπορεί να μην είναι τοσo μεγάλο άλλα είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που έχει τώρα ,και αυτό θα το χαρίσω στον Τασσο ,όποτε θα βολευτούν και οι 2  :Happy:  και ένα νέο παιδί που κάνει μια κενουργια αρχή με αυτόν τον πανεμορφο Δια ,και μια κενουργια οικογένεια που κάνει μια καινούργια αρχή  με το ομορφο κοκατιλακι της

----------


## tarirs

> Μαλών την λύση την βρήκα!!!Περιμένω όμως να μπει ο Παναγιώτης να βεβαιωθώ ότι θέλει κλουβί για τον Δια,μαλών θα του χαρίσω ένα άλλα κλουβί που εχω και κάνει για ματσι μπορεί να μην είναι τοσo μεγάλο άλλα είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που έχει τώρα ,και αυτό θα το χαρίσω στον Τασσο ,όποτε θα βολευτούν και οι 2


Σου εχω στειλει πμ....

----------


## Ηρακλής

Το θεμα μπορει να κλησι τελικα θα παρει το μεγαλο κλουβι ο Τασσος και το μικρο που ειναι αυτό  θα πάει στον Παναγιωτη για τα μπατσακια του.  :Happy:

----------

